# Does clomid cause light AF?



## Mash

Strangely for the last 2 months, i have had very light AF... they are lighter than what i usually have ... ! the only thing that i have done is take clomid and duphaston ...?!? anyone else had light AF after clomid?


----------



## Lyns

Yes Clomid thins your uterine lining therefore meaning your period will be lighter.


----------



## zeezee

Hi Mash - Yes it does because clomid causes thining of the uterine lining. Are you being monitored? My periods were super light and it turned out my lining was too thin to support implantation - apparently the minimum goal is 6mm, and mine was around 4, hence the 2 day period. This meant that the clomid cycles were a complete waste for me (I am finishing out my last one now, I only found this out part way through). Get this checked out with your dr def!


----------



## tinybutterfly

yep, when i took clomid my AF was only spotting for a few days


----------



## amy_1234

OMG i can't believe this! is there anything you can take to help thicken the lining, this has got me really worried now, I had 4 months on CLOMID 100mg last year and have just started my second round at 50mg.

I have been told that there is no reason why we can't have babies but after months of trying i have had no sign of a BFP at all, maybe this could be my problem too!


----------



## crystal443

Hiya,

Just wanted to jump in and tell you that my doc recomends a baby aspirin every day to help with the lining, I don't know the exact amount but its low dose or baby aspirin and it helps thicken the lining for the egg to implant!! I think he said its taken for the entire first trimester but I'm not positive about that.
My AF got light when I was on them and then they did get heavier with the low dose aspirin, I took a break from Clomid because I was bloating horribly from them, took a break had an ultrasound and HSG went to an IVF clinic only to be told we're both fine and that doc put me back on Clomid for a bit to see if it'll happen.


----------



## tinybutterfly

baby aspirin (75mg a day) and progesteron (they gave me utrogestan caps, 3x200mg a day)


----------



## Lyns

Aspirin can help, but please don't self prescribe....get your doc to agree. There are several contraindications to Aspirin and if taken by the wrong person can be dangerous. 

And likewise as it can have some quite remarkable effects, you need it on your medical record that you are on it.


----------

